# Grand Opening of Metrology and Grinding Wing (LOL)...



## Ray C (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm pleased to announce the grand opening of the precision tool grinding and metrology wing of the shop :lmao:...

The "measuring station" has a 12x18 granite slab resting on a tube steel table with a pivot-point adjustable surface.    With a flair and penchant for future expansion in-mind, the table was sized to accommodate an 18x24 slab.  Not visible in the photo but, on the lower shelf of said table are the "good" micrometers and "JO" (gauge) blocks etc.

To the left of this vast new area (don't bite your tongue while it's planted in your cheek) is the new (to me) tool cutter/grinder.  A plastic curtain is yet to be constructed between the two but my preferred supply house (the dollar store) did not have the materials in stock.

Safety warnings are required on all equipment so, signage has been appropriately posted...





Yours Truly
Ray C
(Enterprise Director and Big Fish in a Tiny Pond).


----------



## DMS (Jun 30, 2013)

I like the sign 

When my stone was out on the bench, I had it covered with a box, and made sure the other shop occupant (a woodworker of all things) knew that NOTHING was to be placed atop this item. I built a tool cart a while back, and built a drawer for the stone, so it's no longer an issue. It slides up inside, protected, and if I want to use it, I just pull out the drawer.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice, I have one comment though.  Never leave anything on an uncovered Granite Plate.  :lmao::lmao::lmao: 

 "Billy G"


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Some of our granite tables have a cover with steep sloped sides like a snoopy dog house, nothing will stay on them, they just slide off.


----------

